
OneSignal now sends iOS push notifications 100x faster - dikaiosune
https://onesignal.com/blog/announcing-our-new-delivery-backend/
======
jwilm
We're around to answer questions! Also, please see the discussion on reddit:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/rust/comments/4be9lq/onesignal_usin...](https://www.reddit.com/r/rust/comments/4be9lq/onesignal_using_rust_in_production/)

~~~
joshbaptiste
Why the move to Rust specifically? Were other compiled languages such as Go,
D, Nim considered? How was the learning curve from Ruby to Rust? It's not too
frequent where I read posts about companies migrating from dynamic languages
directly to Rust, very cool.

